# Lady from Missouri



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh no you let them know you're a female. Every man and their dog will be flirting with you. At least now you have fair warning.

Welcome by the way. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome to at :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Megs. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## newmexarcher (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to AT... originally from Missouri


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Glad you are here and* :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT from St. Louis. You husband is wise and lucky to get you into the sport.


----------

